# to bind Setup Error

## sdoudou306

```
localhost ~ # emerge bind

 * Last emerge --sync was 35d 0h 21m 59s ago.

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for net-dns/bind                                       ... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "bind" has unmet requirements.

- net-dns/bind-9.9.4_p2::gentoo USE="berkdb ipv6 ldap mysql ssl xml -caps -dlz -doc -filter-aaaa -fixed-rrset -geoip -gost -gssapi -idn -odbc -postgres -python -rpz -rrl -sdb-ldap (-selinux) -static-libs -threads -urandom"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    berkdb? ( dlz ) mysql? ( dlz ) ldap? ( dlz )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    postgres? ( dlz ) berkdb? ( dlz ) mysql? ( dlz !threads ) odbc? ( dlz ) ldap? ( dlz ) sdb-ldap? ( dlz ) gost? ( ssl ) threads? ( caps )

```

if someone an idea

----------

## khayyam

 *sdoudou306 wrote:*   

> if someone an idea

 

sdoudou306 ... yes, you need to enable the 'dlz' useflag to satisfy the 'mysql' useflag:

```
# USE="mysql" emerge -pv net-dns/bind

[...]

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    berkdb? ( dlz ) mysql? ( dlz )

[...]

# USE="mysql dlz" emerge -pv net-dns/bind

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  .... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.480.0-r1  29 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Storable-2.390.0  178 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.320.0  81 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/mysql-init-scripts-2.0_pre1-r6  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.390.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.320.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0-r2  18 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/DBI-1.623.0  USE="{-test}" 583 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/mysql-5.1.70  USE="community perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -pbxt -profiling (-selinux) -static {-test} -xtradb" 24,865 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/mysql-5.1  USE="-embedded -minimal -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.20.0  USE="-embedded" 135 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-dns/bind-9.9.4_p2  USE="berkdb caps dlz mysql ssl -doc -filter-aaaa -fixed-rrset -geoip -gost -gssapi -idn -ipv6 -ldap -odbc -postgres -python -rpz -rrl -sdb-ldap (-selinux) -static-libs -threads -urandom -xml" 7,337 kB
```

.... obviously use /etc/portage/package.use ... the above USE="mysql dlz" is simply to show what the useflags enable.

best ... khay

----------

## sdoudou306

but i have error

```

emerge -pv net-dns/bind

 * Last emerge --sync was 35d 4h 49m 59s ago.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1f  USE="kerberos (sse2) tls-heartbeat zlib -bindist* -gmp -rfc3779 -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-dns/bind-9.9.4_p2  USE="berkdb dlz ipv6 ldap mysql postgres ssl xml -caps -doc -filter-aaaa -fixed-rrset -geoip -gost -gssapi -idn -odbc -python -rpz -rrl -sdb-ldap (-selinux) -static-libs -threads -urandom" 7,337 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 7,337 kB

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by net-dns/bind-9.9.4_p2[ssl]

# required by net-dns/bind (argument)

=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1f -bindist

```

----------

## xaviermiller

You have to set more flags, as explained in the secon error message : add bindist USE flag to openssl.

----------

## sdoudou306

thank you but there no way of knowing how

----------

## khayyam

 *sdoudou306 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1f  USE="kerberos (sse2) tls-heartbeat zlib -bindist* -gmp -rfc3779 -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" 0 kB
> ```
> ...

 

sdoudou306 ... this states that the 'bindist' useflag needs to be removed from openssl, so:

/etc/portage/package.use

```
dev-libs/openssl -bindist

net-dns/bind mysql dlz <etc>
```

best ... khay

----------

## sdoudou306

I add the line package.use file but here is the return

```

localhost ~ # emerge bind

 * Last emerge --sync was 38d 23h 43m 54s ago.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1f  USE="-bindist*"

[ebuild  N     ] net-dns/bind-9.9.4_p2  USE="berkdb dlz ipv6 ldap mysql postgres ssl xml -caps -doc -filter-aaaa -fixed-rrset -geoip -gost -gssapi -idn -odbc -python -rpz -rrl -sdb-ldap (-selinux) -static-libs -threads -urandom"

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1f::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6d:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-6.6_p1-r1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1f::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0[-bindist] required by (net-dns/bind-9.9.4_p2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Still a poblème

----------

## xaviermiller

add USE=bindist in /etc/portage/make.conf

and it's quite complicated to follow the same problem at 2 places (french and english)...

----------

## sdoudou306

I do not mind good many things but it is not at all clear pourirrez you give me the explanation for this is my make.conf and Still the same error.

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist bind -bindist php mmx sse sse2 apache2 bcmath berkdb bzip2 calendar cgi cli crypt curl exif ftp gd gdbm hash iconv imap mysql dlz ipv6 kerberos ldap memlimit mhash mysql mysqli ncurses nls pcntl pcre posix postgres readline recode reflection sasl session snmp sockets spell spl sqlite ssl sysvipc truetype unicode xml xsl zip zlib"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

SYNC="rsync://rsync2.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PHP_INI_VERSION="5.5.10"
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Have you read the hanbook? USE flags are well explained, and there is a french version.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> it's quite complicated to follow the same problem at 2 places (french and english)...

 

 *sdoudou306 wrote:*   

> I do not mind

 

We do!

----------

## sdoudou306

hello I do not always have a solution for configuring the make.conf

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

help please

----------

## krinn

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

## Ant P.

Why are you setting USE="bindist" globally in the first place?

----------

## freke

I'm pretty sure having both bindist and -bindist in your make.conf isn't going to make things easier  :Wink: 

```
USE="bindist bind -bindist
```

I suggest starting by removing both (and the bind flag - I don't think there's a single package using that?)

And see if that helps  :Smile: 

----------

## khayyam

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Why are you setting USE="bindist" globally in the first place?

 

Ant .P ... bindist is enabled for stage3 and unfortunately set in make.conf. This being the case the user never has to set it, infact they are better off unsetting it.

 *freke wrote:*   

> I'm pretty sure having both bindist and -bindist in your make.conf isn't going to make things easier

 

The OP is probably confused between XavierMillers advice to "add USE=bindist in /etc/portage/make.conf", and my advice to set '-bindist' on dev-libs/openssl via package.use. The stage3 probably came with USE="bindist" in make.conf, and really they want USE="-bindist", and to 'emerge --deep --changed-use @world".

@sdoudou306 ... set USE="-bindist" (the "minus" here is important) in make.conf, remove the second 'bindist' useflag and ...

```
# emerge --deep --changed-use @world
```

best ... khay

----------

## Ant P.

I wonder why there's a USE in the default make.conf at all. Profiles and the IUSE=+flag syntax are there for that sort of thing...

----------

